# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Caesar Guerini

## crzyman

Looking at a new trap gun and I've seen one of these that fits me pretty good.  Anyone shooting one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

They are a well made gun.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## crzyman

I've heard they are abit under rated.  Shooters World have a summit trap in there for 3500 which is cheap, reason being the owner shaved off abit off the cheek piece so it's not factory..... Still fits me and I would not have noticed unless I was told.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Yip I have one. Bloody good gun, their are some top shots using them. Dylan woolhouse (NZ triples champion 2012), colin waghorn had one before he got the beretta scholarship, gavin paton ( NZ coach). You couldnt go wrong with one to be honest. Especially if it fits you. Mine is a 32inch extendable chokes, magnus. 1540 barrels (pretty light) make it a breeze to shoot and is well balanced. Would still be using it now if i didnt stumble across the perazzi

----------


## PerazziSC3

Also they do come out very high, i put an adjustable comb in my first one to flatten it. My current one is standard, as i like looking down on the rib tends to give me better breaks

----------


## lost

Had one which I used in my school competitive trapshooting days.  Ended up getting a sporting model, and just got an adjustable cheek piece put on.  Rate them pretty high  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## puku

would this Colin Waghorn be from Southland?  I remember a fella by the same name that was at school with me around the same time.

Sorry crzy for the Hijack.  They are mint guns

----------


## PerazziSC3

yeh mate hes from way down south, won the world dtl champs a few years ago now, top shot

----------


## crzyman

I think he may shoot for Gorge Road club.  I've shot against him a few times and he is good, very good.

----------


## Rich007

> Had one which I used in my school competitive trapshooting days.  Ended up getting a sporting model, and just got an adjustable cheek piece put on.  Rate them pretty high


What school did you shoot for? I used to shool for Taupo Nui

Rich

----------


## puku

I didn't shoot competitive, just did it for fun ae. But that was SBHS.

Oh true hes done bloody well then!

----------

